# Some flasks I got from Sam



## emydura (Sep 17, 2018)

Here are a few flasks I got from Sam. I deflasked these about a month ago, so they seemed to survive that process and have hardened off. The best flask was the Randy Booth. By far the biggest seedlings. Nice and chunky too. The seedlings in the roth flask were a bit too small and leggy for my liking. Initially, they appeared to struggle and some of the leaves were getting rot. But in the end, I lost none of the seedlings and despite looking a bit ratty, I'm confident they will grow on from here. The parvi and concolor flask look great and have posed no problems.

I also got a PEOY flask and a Julius x roths 'King Kong' flask. But the seedlings were too small for my growing ability. So rather than risk it, I sent them to a local lab to be replated. I should get them back in 3 to 4 months. 



Paph. Randy Booth (Lady Isabel 'Gigantic' x randsii 'Jupiter')







Paph. rothschildianum x sib ('King Kong' x 'Humongous')






Paph. Fumi's Delight 'Rainbow' x vietnamense 'Purple Wide Petals'







Paph. concolor x sib ('Full Moon' x 'Dark Star')


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 17, 2018)

David, they are doing well. Let us know how the replates go.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2018)

Looking good.


----------



## kiwi (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice purchase. I got the Paph. rothschildianum x sib ('King Kong' x 'Humongous') also. Talking to Sam he has high hopes for these.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice seedlings. Should have purchased your cross instead of roth 'King Kong' x 'Sandy' cross.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 18, 2018)

I dont think you lose anything with the 'Sandy' cross.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 18, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> I dont think you lose anything with the 'Sandy' cross.



Thanks!


----------



## emydura (Sep 19, 2018)

kiwi said:


> Nice purchase. I got the Paph. rothschildianum x sib ('King Kong' x 'Humongous') also. Talking to Sam he has high hopes for these.





The 'King Kong' clone is pretty amazing. Six flowers on a first flowering seedling is incredible. I often only get two. I wonder on a larger plant whether it will get 7 or more. I have seen a photo of this clone too. Very dark well-spaced flowers. Sounds like the 'Humongous' clone is much the same. 

In the end, I went with the most expensive flask as I assumed that would have the most potential. If you are going to spend 10 or more years growing them, money is of secondary importance. I also have enough TON roth seedlings now, so I wanted a different line of breeding.


----------



## fibre (Sep 19, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 20, 2018)

My randy booth are doing well too


----------



## Justin (Sep 22, 2018)

Comgrats. Do you have a pick of King Kong?


----------



## emydura (Sep 23, 2018)

Justin said:


> Comgrats. Do you have a pick of King Kong?



Here you go Justin -


----------



## kiwi (Sep 23, 2018)

Wow. Who is lucky enough to own that?


----------



## emydura (Sep 23, 2018)

kiwi said:


> Wow. Who is lucky enough to own that?



Sam.


----------



## kiwi (Sep 23, 2018)

It looks similar (but better) to his one he called ‘Best of 2015’


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 23, 2018)

I think they are of Oz breeding.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 23, 2018)

I believe this is 'Sandy', a Tarantula progeny


----------



## emydura (Sep 23, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> I think they are of Oz breeding.



Correct. Both 'King King' and 'Humongous' are from the roth cross 'Red Baron' x 'Wide Horizon'.


----------



## emydura (Sep 23, 2018)

kiwi said:


> It looks similar (but better) to his one he called ‘Best of 2015’
> jpg[/img][/url]



That is seriously dark.


----------

